# Crossbow Advice



## truittsosebee (Apr 26, 2005)

I am considering buying a crossbow and was wondering what advice any of you might have.  I'm looking to spend less than $500 for a package deal.  Also, any suggestions on where to look on the North side of Atlanta (Marietta area), or mail order companies you've had good luck with.


----------



## leo (Apr 26, 2005)

*Not familiar with the Marietta area*

bow shops, but my advice is to do a lot of research on the web and visit shops that have a few makes/models for you to get the feel of.

The only real choices you have, other than quality and manufactures is recurve or compound design

Your top of the line crossbows will probably run a bit more that your posted figure, once you have looked at some makes and models then some of us that actually use them can answer some specific questions for you easier

I have done a lot of price checking, primarily on Excalibur crossbows, and I will be glad to share this info with you when you get closer to knowing what you want, just pm me

Keep in mind that very few dealers/sellers in Georgia actually use a crossbow, so the info you can get from someone that has hunted with one will be valuable IMO

Good luck and do a lot of checking


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Apr 26, 2005)

I would ask one of the resident experts, my questions would go to Larry Rooks.


----------



## specialk (Apr 26, 2005)

horton makes a decent line of bows for the money.  i have one w/ a scope, case, and dozen arrows/broadheads and probably have 500-600 invested


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2005)

Where's TOW he knows everything about crossbows?  I bet if I made an off hand comment about them he'd respond!


----------



## csgreen1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I shoot a excalibur and love it,you might try finding a good used one .Go to excaliburs web site and check them out.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 27, 2005)

I would also recommend an Excalibur. Go to their website. They also have a forum that has some exceptionally knowledgeable people about crossbows in general (not just Excaliburs).

I bought mine off of "The Archers Nook". They have a website. Do a search.

I would echo Randy (just not as sarcastically as him   ) in that TOW is very knowledgable. Leo is as well. I would suggest a PM to one of those guys.


----------



## Rockytop (Apr 27, 2005)

Excalibur is the way to go. Archers Nook is the place to buy.


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 28, 2005)

I found my Horton on Ebay, Just about all Hortons are good crossbows, but I would not buy any under 150 lbs draw.I saved about $150 dollars on my model from Cabelas and bass Pro prices, there are several in there right now on ebay, And Iam watching one that might go for half the price.  

Since I got my Georgia dissable permit due to my back and shoulder injuries i have being able to take 3 good bucks with my Horton.


----------



## kcausey (Apr 28, 2005)

*Excalibur*

If i shot a crossbow i wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## Megadawg (May 4, 2005)

Excalibur and Ten Point make the best on the market today, however u will pay for them. Some of the lesser models of either will work well in hunting applications. Just remember u get what u pay for. i bought a nice 2 year excalibur exomag complete with all the trimmings for 500. but i looked a very long time for that deal. About a year. Good luck.


----------



## TOW (May 4, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Where's TOW he knows everything about crossbows?  I bet if I made an off hand comment about them he'd respond!



*WHAT THE HECK DOES THAT MEAN??*



Just kidding Randy..

Actually Leo knows more about them than I do. 

Crossbows are like anything else - you get what you pay for.

Not being a "bow mechanic" I am partial to the no nonsense Excalibur line of bows. Even I can do all my work on my bow.


----------



## Randy (May 4, 2005)

I was being serious in a sarcastic way.  First, I am being serious about you knowing about crossbows.  At least when I read your posts you appear to know about them.  In a sarcastic way I figured if I jabbed you he would get a response.  Nobody was responding at the time.


----------



## Limbshaker (May 12, 2005)

I don't know about the others, but this is my weapon of choice in the crossbow category.....
HHH


----------



## TOW (May 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I was being serious in a sarcastic way.  First, I am being serious about you knowing about crossbows.  At least when I read your posts you appear to know about them.  In a sarcastic way I figured if I jabbed you he would get a response.  Nobody was responding at the time.



Well.......I am glad that you saw fit to help out a fellow archer in his quest for knowledge about crossbows.

You're coming around Randy.. 

Who knows, maybe in ten or twelve years you might actually hunt with one.. then maybe not..


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 15, 2005)

From my limitted amount of experience, you can't go wrong with Horton or Barnett (I have a quad 300) and it shoots pretty good and fast.  BPS has the Quad 400 (345 fps) kit for $349.99 or you can go on Sportsmanguide and check some of the factory seconds out.  They have a Barnett Revolution (bow only) for $219.  If you are a member, $197.


----------

